# Sarasota Bay and Chub Cay Bahamas



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Had the good fortune of fishing south Florida and the Bahamas on a whirlwind weekend. Capt Rick from the Florida Insider Fishing Report invited all the regional guides to Chub for a couple days of fishing. I broke up the drive south by meeting up with Geof Page and fished Sarasota Bay and the bite was on. Extreme low tides had us fishing the potholes for trout and reds. In less than 4 hours we had landed over 40 redfish and trout between us. They have a nice grade of trout down there. Off to Chub Saturday, jig fishing the channels before dark catching mixed bag of mutton snappers, yellowtail snappers, small groupers and jacks. The next two days were spent flyfishing for bonefish with Mike Holliday. Pretty challenging conditions with 15 to 20 kt breezes but still managed to have a great time hooking, loosing and catching bonefish. Good times, good food, great company and fantastic fishing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and pics Pat


----------

